# One Connect Box Problem



## Rich

What's a One Connect Box (OCB)? Here's Google's definition: 
_The *One Connect Box* is an innovation designed to provide clean integration of all of your external device into a single cable to the TV._
The OCB has four HDMI ports, a USB port, optical port and some have a coax barrel. The box is connected to the TV by a long umbilical cord. The sets themselves have no HDMI ports and you have to use the OCB.

My first thought: Single point of failure. Sure enough the OCB on my JS8500 went south and I had to have the box replaced. Cost me the $50 deductible the Protection Plan charges. Would have cost about $150 on Amazon. I had to deal with the Asurion Insurance Company and that was an ordeal. But the replacement is in place and seems to be working properly.

What I saw when the box began to have problems was my Sony AVR's display going berserk, the audio was breaking up so badly we couldn't use the TV set. I reset the OCB a few times (you do this by unplugging the umbilical cord from the OCB and waiting about a 30 seconds and plugging it back in). Then the TV set reboots. After a couple weeks of resetting the box I began to get connectivity messages, nothing was going thru the HDMI cables. That was really bad, took hours to get the set running again.

Got the new box and cable, you just about have to put a new cable on a new box (cable costs another $50), and I have not seen any problems...so far. I'm not completely convinced this is the end of this problem. I'll give it a few weeks.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

Rich said:


> What's a One Connect Box (OCB)? Here's Google's definition:
> _The *One Connect Box* is an innovation designed to provide clean integration of all of your external device into a single cable to the TV._
> The OCB has four HDMI ports, a USB port, optical port and some have a coax barrel. The box is connected to the TV by a long umbilical cord. The sets themselves have no HDMI ports and you have to use the OCB.
> 
> My first thought: Single point of failure. Sure enough the OCB on my JS8500 went south and I had to have the box replaced. Cost me the $50 deductible the Protection Plan charges. Would have cost about $150 on Amazon. I had to deal with the Asurion Insurance Company and that was an ordeal. But the replacement is in place and seems to be working properly.
> 
> What I saw when the box began to have problems was my Sony AVR's display going berserk, the audio was breaking up so badly we couldn't use the TV set. I reset the OCB a few times (you do this by unplugging the umbilical cord from the OCB and waiting about a 30 seconds and plugging it back in). Then the TV set reboots. After a couple weeks of resetting the box I began to get connectivity messages, nothing was going thru the HDMI cables. That was really bad, took hours to get the set running again.
> 
> Got the new box and cable, you just about have to put a new cable on a new box (cable costs another $50), and I have not seen any problems...so far. I'm not completely convinced this is the end of this problem. I'll give it a few weeks.
> 
> Rich


Samsung *One Connect Box* is a media receiver with a built-in TV tuner. It minimises cable clutter by functioning as a hub for *connecting* A/V components, while using a*single one connect* cord to interface with the panel. There are several other ports available in *One Connect box* for seamless connectivity.

That's SO the MFG doesn't have to have internal ports for all the ports-that-connects to the display - I had a Samsung (it's the Mirror's) tv and it lasted 3 years (only tv I had to have a service call on ) since 1974 - That's why I will never have anything Samsung ever again - Another Samsung Money maker 
Good luck with your replacement


----------



## Rich

Well, the OC box is working as it should, no issues. Don't know how much this would have cost if I had tried to get it fixed myself. Cost me $50 for the PP to take care of it. Parts alone were over $200, can't imagine the cost of labor. Glad I have the PP, I am, I am. Bit of a PITA to use, but worth the money.

Rich


----------

